# Have the AD's stopped working?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I've been taking 10mg cipralex (called lexapro in america) for just over 2 yrs now and in the last few wks ive been feeling constantly nauseous, which has caused me to now become very anxious about going out.In the past, whenever I had pain, the AD's made it easy for me to push the thoughts out of my mind.Have they simply stopped working and I need to change or take anxiety medication ontop of it? Any thoughts would be really appreciated. I'm scared to even go out.xoxox


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

lexapro made me ill. i had to stop taking it. i am now on 50 mg of doxepine. i take the dose before bed. it seems to help me out.


----------

